# firefox versionen

## michael_w

Hallo,

wieso ist FF 20.0.1 komplett aus portage entfernt worden?

----------

## Josef.95

Naja, die ist durch die aktuelle =firefox-21.0 ~arch Version ersetzt worden.

/edit

Siehe dazu zb auch auf http://packages.gentoo.org/package/firefox

 *Quote:*   

> *firefox-21.0 (28 May 2013)
> 
> 28 May 2013; (anarchy) -firefox-20.0.1.ebuild,
> 
> +firefox-21.0.ebuild:
> ...

 

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Naja, die ist durch die aktuelle =firefox-21.0 ~arch Version ersetzt worden.
> 
> /edit
> 
> Siehe dazu zb auch auf http://packages.gentoo.org/package/firefox
> ...

 

Danke, das hatte ich auch gesehen. Ist es üblich, ältere unstable durch aktuelle unstable zu ersetzen, anstatt die unstable parallel drinnen zu belassen?

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Danke, das hatte ich auch gesehen. Ist es üblich, ältere unstable durch aktuelle unstable zu ersetzen, anstatt die unstable parallel drinnen zu belassen?

 

Das kommt auf den entsprechenden Paketverwalter an. Ich entferne alte unstable Pakete entweder wenn die alten Pakete bekannte Sicherheitslücken aufweisen oder wenn die übernächste unstable Version im tree landet oder spätestens wenn eine neuere Version als stable markiert wird. In dem von dir genannten Fall vermute ich jetzt einfach mal, daß Anarchy das Paket wegen seiner Sicherheitslücken entfernt hat.

----------

